# Magnesium Citrate for constipation



## Fenly (Aug 26, 2016)

I no longer suffer from constipation. I use magnesium citrate capsules that I buy at the health food store. I take between 2 and 3 caps a day. They contain powdered magnesium and contain about 150 mg per cap. (It must be the citrate form of magnesium.)

When I did have pain, I took pepermint oil capsules that also contain ginger and fennel from "Heather's Tummy Tamers" (Similar to IBguard?) They work well for cramping and pain in the intestines. I found that you have to take them on an empty stomach with just enough water to swallow, then wait 20-30 mins to eat a couple of crackers or a rice cake. This seemed to help absorb and move any oil that might be in the stomach.When they have digested you can eat as you normally would. It really calmed things down and stopped the pain. I very seldom use these anymore, as the Magnesium Citrate solved the problem. Highly recommended.


----------

